# Rumble in the tank!!!



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I just captured another saga of the Piraya vs Cariba rumble. They even blasted out the intake on the filter. VID will be up in 10 min.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

wow, cant wait to see this!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hurry up :rasp:


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here it is

http://azeral.homestead.com/files/Piranha/Pfight.wmv


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm gonna have to seperate those ****.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> I'm gonna have to seperate those ****.
> [snapback]907101[/snapback]​


Is that your big one fighting ?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> azeral26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna have to seperate those ****.
> ...


Yea, those are my 2 big ones.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > azeral26 said:
> ...


piraya ?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> azeral26 said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Piraya and Cariba


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

82k


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice










would be nice if there was more light though.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > azeral26 said:
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

waspride said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx, I'm still trying to figure out the camera. I'll get better.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

is right Mr.Harley. I may have to do something about those 2. The piraya just got his ass whipped.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

azeral26 said:


> is right Mr.Harley. I may have to do something about those 2. The piraya just got his ass whipped.
> [snapback]907134[/snapback]​


Ship him to me







thats a good start


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool footage, shoulda turned on the tank light though, would have helped a good deal


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Brightening up the movie. I'll repost.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Cool footage, shoulda turned on the tank light though, would have helped a good deal
> [snapback]907141[/snapback]​


When I have the light on the tank looks completely black when I film it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looked like they were doin a square dance


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I brightened it up a bit

http://azeral.homestead.com/files/Piranha/Pfight.wmv


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> looked like they were doin a square dance
> [snapback]907166[/snapback]​


i agree they werent fighting they were dancing. they love eachother


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

dude that was awsome!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they was awesome


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

my ps do that all the time ( not that violently) but now I knwo what they're doin thanks!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

The Cariba aka "Mr.Tough, Ming the Merciless, Half Cocked" and the Piraya aka "Captain Picard, High Priced HO , Fance" have had to many of those fights. I thought Mr Tough won but he has a bite next to his gills. That is the "Highlander Tank"!!!!!!!!!!!!























However: next time I'm gonna rethink my mix of cariba and piraya


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> looked like they were doin a square dance
> [snapback]907166[/snapback]​


I was thinking the same thing.. kind of like a tango! Damn, I was expecting some chasing and fin nipping etc.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

damn i would be pissing myself if my piranhas started fighting. i've only one now so i guess thats unlikely


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

How big is the tank? They don't like to swim far when fighting/dancing! LOL


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok.....they fought again. I did'nt even wanna video it this time. Now its annoying when they do it. The Piraya kicked the cariba's ass all over the tank.

I tap on the glass to get them to stop and they just ignore me. Actually lately I've noticed that the Piraya chases every fish in the tank. He's like a gnat that won't leave other fish alone. He doesn't bite that much, he just rams and chases. I may make him a solitary if he keeps it up.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

that was a FIGHT? hahahah, that looked like a couple school girls frollicking and pulling hair over some mascera or something


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looked more like dancing then fighting


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looked more like dancing then fighting


----------



## DominatorRhom (Jan 28, 2005)

from what i understand, that is fighting until one lands a good blow. then its all over and you have a dead piranha on your hands. that was a cool vid though


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting the vid


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Good video, thanks for posting man.

I liked how neither one really ever backed down. In most videos I've seen its just one running while the other one beats its ass.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

awsome... dam piranhas just can get along


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Good video, thanks for posting man.
> 
> I liked how neither one really ever backed down. In most videos I've seen its just one running while the other one beats its ass.
> [snapback]964333[/snapback]​


It scares me when they do it. They are big fish and they tear the hell outta've the tank. 
Lately, they haven't gone nose to nose like that. The Piraya just chases the cariba around the tank and rams him. The little caribas retreat to shallow water to avoid him lol.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, watching that video made me dizzy








I'd be scared stiff if my Reds started fighting like that


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well .... Do you guys think this problem demands seperation?


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

the video didnt work!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

hiphopn said:


> the video didnt work!
> [snapback]965544[/snapback]​


Just checked the link, it still works.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Well .... Do you guys think this problem demands seperation?
> [snapback]965539[/snapback]​


If I had fish that big (and costly) that fought all the time, I don't think I would keep them together. Fish keeping is tons of fun, but if I'd have to worry daily about loosing fish like yours, it would spoil my fun considerably.

But in the end it's up to you: you're the one that's best capable of deciding wheter it's responsible to keep them together or notm, as they are your fish, and you observe them daily - all we have is video's and your desciption, so we can't do any more than assisting.


----------

